# Breeding my Grand daddy



## Doja (Jul 8, 2012)

I just read Trillions of Atoms sticky and it was a superb thread about breeding. I still have a few questions about the subject.
1.) Right now I have a few bananas that look like their ready to split on the main but the surrounding nanners close by look tiny still.... Would it be okay for me to pull the ones about to split so the nanners mature about the same time?
2.) Hick says that "brush with pollen then spritz with water..." Is that sufficient enough time for them to pollenate or should i wait a few days before washing the pollen off?
Thanks fellow MP users and safe growing!!!:icon_smile::hubba:


----------



## Locked (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you trying to use hermie pollen to breed with? If so I wld highly recommend against it. Hermies tend to breed more hermies. If you are collecting pollen from actual 100% males then just collect the sacs and harvest the pollen. Then use a paint brush to apply to the buds of your lady of choice.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2012)

That first pic sure looks like a hermie, though it is a bit blurry.  Like HL, I certainly would not be using pollen from hermie stock for breeding.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 8, 2012)

put the pollen in a bag, place the bag over a branch and secure it, shake the bag, while the bag is on spray the rest of plant with water, remove bag carefully and spray plant lightly again but not the branch, i would keep this plant away from others for 24 hours, jmo


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2012)

:goodposting:  Worked for me.


----------



## Doja (Jul 8, 2012)

No its not a hermie. The pics are of the same male. My main concern was that it looked like some sacs look bigger than others and i was afraid of it releasing pollen earlier than the whole branch. So i was thinking if it was okay to pull off the big ones until the whole branch matured?


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 11, 2012)

I think I understand . . . you're asking if you should pluck a few of the big pods off the branch and let the others fatten up more . . . and if thats right, then I would say no.  

I would remove the whole plant away from the girls now, water it up one last time and isolate it in a draft-free location.  I like to take a big paper grocery bag, line the bottom with a plastic sheet and set the whole plant right down in it, then give it weak sunlight from a window until it drops pollen, dries and dies.

Once I even just chopped a couple branches off, bent em over and put em in a rosebud vase with a little water,  then down into the bag.  Worked great.

Then I transfer the pollen to a paper lunch sack, mix with 1/2 teaspoon of flour and use dman's shake n bake method or Hick's paintbrush on popcorn buds at 15-20 days flower.  Can also be funneled into vials w/ rice and frozen for up to a year.  Happy chucking !!

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 31, 2012)

just leave him in with her...you will allways have smallers balls..or what you call nanners....the first few that open seem to be steril anywho....just be sure to allow the most time ya can after he is done...the longer you flower the prego the better....  and more viable stock...Ill be starting my breeding of my f4 purple frosting

take care and be safe


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 14, 2012)

let them go another few weeks if its a actual male, no hermie. youll se them open,
read read read


----------

